# Benjeshecke/Totholzzaun



## Kathrinvdm (23. März 2018)

Ihr Lieben,

wir planen, hinter unserem Teich (in Abgrenzung zum Nachbarn, als Schutz vor hineinfallenden Kindern und als Vogel- und Insektenparadies) eine Benjeshecke anzulegen. Hat das schon mal jemand von Euch gemacht und mag Erfahrungswerte teilen? Material ist vorhanden und wir würden gerne am Wochenende loslegen – vielleicht dient das Ganze dann direkt in diesem Jahr schon als Nistoption, zumindest aber können die Vögel starten, Samenkörnchen in die Hecke zu tragen.

Liebe Grüße und einen schönen Freitag wünscht
Kathrin


----------



## troll20 (23. März 2018)

Kristin @Tanny hat doch sowas zu Hauf und irgend wo auch beschrieben ...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. März 2018)

Hi Kathrin,

als "Nistplatz" für Singvögel sind frisch angelegte Benjeshecken eher weniger geeignet, da Vögel in Sträuchern ihre Nester ja eher in Astgabeln plazieren und diese in einfach lose aufeinandergeworfenem Astschnitt ja im allgemeinen net nach oben offen sind sondern der Schwerkraft folgend meißtens seitlich, nach unten ect. liegen.
Samen schleppen Vögel in der Tat massig ein wenn sie darin ruhen und sch..... Bei mir brachten sie aus der Umgebung massig __ Holunder, Brennnesseln, __ Pfaffenhütchen, __ Schwarzdorn, Hundsrosen und extrem stachelige Brombeeren in den jahrelang auf der Wiese liegen Astschnitthaufen
Bis so eine "Astschnitthalde" ein artenreiches Biotop wird dauert es aber ein paar Jahre (je älter, zerfallender und zuwachsender umso mehr Insekten und Co. siedeln sich darin an

MfG Frank


----------



## Kathrinvdm (23. März 2018)

Danke für Eure Rückmeldungen! 

Schon klar, dass die Umwandlung von der Reisigaufschichtung bis zum Biotop dauert – aber je früher ich loslege, desto besser, dachte ich mir. 
Für die aktuelle Brutsaison haben deswegen dieses Jahr schon mal fünf unterschiedliche Nabu-gerechte Nistmöglichkeiten Einzug in den Garten gehalten. Und zusätzlich zur Benjeshecke werden im Frühjahr noch __ Rotdorn, roter __ Holunder und __ Schlehe gepflanzt. Dazu zwei Kirschbäumchen, da die Kirschen des großen alten Kirschbaums komplett unter den Staren aufgeteilt werden. Da haben wir keine Chance, etwas abzubekommen. (Und im April siedele ich noch __ Winterling an – als zukünftige Bienennahrung.) 

Ich werde gleich mal schauen, ob ich Kirstins Berichte zur Benjeshecke finde!

Nachtrag: Gefunden!


----------



## Haggard (24. März 2018)

Was ich empfehlen könnte, wären Weidenstecklinge als Pfähle. Dann hätte man auf Dauer eine lebende Benjeshecke. Allerdings hat man dadurch ein wenig mehr Arbeit, aber auch gleich immer neues Material, wenn man die Äste abschneidet.


----------



## troll20 (24. März 2018)

@Lyliana hat doch sowas in der Art auch gemacht, oder irre ich mich


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. März 2018)

Fertig! Puuuh – wir haben den Totholzzaun heute geschafft, jedenfalls so gut wie! 
Morgen noch ein wenig Feinarbeit, das eine Ende der Hecke fertig aufschichten und letzte Zweige verteilen, dann haben wir die Hecke ca, 1 Meter hoch, ca. 40 cm tief und 20 Meter lang aufgebaut. Die Pfosten haben wir doppelreihig alle 2 Meter eingeschlagen und werden die Paare, wenn alles Reisig an Ort und Stelle sitzt und komprimiert ist, jeweils mit Schnur-Achten verbinden, um die Stabilität weiter zu erhöhen. Auf die lebenden Weidenruten habe ich verzichtet, weil die Benjeshecke direkt an der hinteren Teichkante verläuft und ich da den Laubeintrag so gering wie möglich halten möchte. Ich hoffe, dass die Hecke zukünftig auch das Laub des Nachbargrundstücks vom Teich abhalten wird, zumindest einen Teil. Morgen mache ich Fotos. Heute geht es nur noch aufs Sofa, ich kann mich kaum noch rühren …


----------



## DbSam (24. März 2018)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Heute geht es nur noch aufs Sofa, ich kann mich kaum noch rühren …


So, so ...
Und wer macht jetzt das Abendbrot?

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. März 2018)

Ist bestellt!


----------



## DbSam (24. März 2018)

... ach
*fauleBande*


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. März 2018)

Jo. Die Faulheit haben wir uns aber auch redlich verdient. *ächz*


----------



## Lion (24. März 2018)

hallo Kathrin,
und wo sind die Bilder ?


----------



## Teichfreund77 (24. März 2018)

Hallo Kathrin, habt Ihr Weiden auf dem Grundstück?
Wenn ja würdet Ihr mir einige Äste abgeben?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. März 2018)

@Lion: Fotos gibt es morgen, sobald ich mich wieder bewegen kann … 
@Sven: Ich fürchte, alles was an Weidenruten da war, haben wir heute verarbeitet* …  Aber die Baumstümpfe (die Weiden hat der Hausvorbesitzer irgendwann mal gefällt) treiben jedes Jahr kräftig wieder aus. Wenn es bei Dir etwas Zeit hat, kannst Du gerne vom nächsten Austrieb Ruten abhaben. __ Hasel habe ich dann auch  … 

* Nicht in die Erde gesteckt, aber quer mit in die Hecke gestapelt, so dass sie nicht austreiben.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. März 2018)

Hi Kathrin,

wenn die Äste der Benjeshecke net so dick und stark verzweigt sind kann man da auch einige Kletterpfanzen dran setzen um sie für Vögel schneller "blickdicht" zu bekommen

gut geeignet sind da Clematis-Wildformen (z.B die klein bleibende heimische Clematis alpina und die kleinblütige gelbe, chinesische C. tangutica)
das heimische __ Jelängerjelieber (Lonicera periclymenum)
kletternde __ Platterbsen wie Duftwicke oder die kletternde Staudenwicke

MfG Frank


----------



## Kathrinvdm (25. März 2018)

Hallo Frank, 
danke, guter Tipp! Zu meiner Freude habe ich beim Werkeln entdeckt, dass am einen Ende der Hecke (dort schließt sie an einen bestehenden Knick an) bereits ein __ Jelängerjelieber wächst. Mit etwas Glück breitet es sich in den Wall fort. Ansonsten ist __ Efeu vor Ort aktiv und Unmengen von __ Pestwurz sind auch schon wieder in den Startlöchern, die Blüten sind schon da. Die Pestwurz wird das Grundstück direkt hinter meiner Hecke über den Sommer komplett bedecken, von der Höhe her dürfte sie meine Hecke überragen, das wird bestimmt hübsch! Mit Clematis hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie Glück, aber ich werde es mal mit der von Dir genannten Sorte probieren. So, und jetzt flitze ich noch mal raus und mache ein paar Bilder!


----------



## Kathrinvdm (25. März 2018)

So, hier mal erste Impressionen:


----------



## Lion (25. März 2018)

Kathrin,
perfekt, super Arbeit, passt sich optimal in der Natur ein. 

5 Sterne
VG. Léon


----------



## StefanBO (25. März 2018)

Hm, irgendwie sehe ich die Fotos nur in klein?

Jedenfalls, wenn man nicht nur Ruten, sondern auch verzweigte Äste verwendet, so dass sich entsprechende Hohlräume bilden, insbesondere bei Verwendung von stacheligem Schnitt von "Vogelschutzgehözen", bilden sich sofort interessante Nistplätze zumindest für den Zaunkönig, vermutlich auch für Rotkehlchen und Heckenbraunellen.

Ich habe das zwar nicht als Benjeshecke angelegt, sondern "frei" ausgebracht, aber etliche Vögel sind dort zu beobachten, und wohl nicht nur auf Nahrungssuche.

Außerdem kann man auch Nisthilfen einbringen, z.B. Kugelgeflechte aus Weiden. Da gibt es sogar einen speziellen Kurs zu:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/289209144841009/permalink/413753822386540/

Auch ohne Facebookkonto und -Anmeldung lesbar, da öffentlich gepostet, wenn man auf "Kommentare"/"weitere Kommentare" klickt. Andere Verknüpfungen sind jedoch erst nach Anmeldung nutzbar.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (25. März 2018)

Hier kommen die Bilder noch mal größer:

       

Wir haben die Hecke recht schmal angelegt, weil sie direkt an der Grundstücksgrenze liegt, also weder nach hinten noch nach vorne viel Platz zur Verfügung steht (die Grundstücksgrenze verläuft knapp einen Meter um den Teich herum). Deswegen auch die relativ geordnete Schichtung, damit weder Teile hinten auf Nachbars Grund ragen, noch allzu viel Geäst ins Wasser fällt. Nistmöglichkeiten gibt es bei uns reichlich, diese Aufgabe muss die Hecke nicht unbedingt erfüllen.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (25. März 2018)

Alles an einem Tag, das ist schon eine Ordentliche Leistung.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (25. März 2018)

Lach – das hat aber auch richtig viel Freude bereitet! Und den rechten Teil der Hecke – am Knick entlang – habe ich ja heute erst gemacht. Das war ursprünglich so gar nicht geplant, aber wir hatten so viele Äste und Zweige, weil wir im November leider einige Bäume fällen mussten (einen hatte der Sturm umgeworfen), dass es für die ganze Strecke gereicht hat. Über die Woche (wenn meine Arme wieder wollen …) werde ich dann noch das linke Ende fertigstellen und dann ist der Rest vom großen Reisighaufen hoffentlich weg. Danach ist dann das Thema „überschwemmte Wiese“ dran …


----------



## Ida17 (26. März 2018)

Hallöchen Kathrin,

Euer Werk sieht klasse aus, einen besseren Nutzen könnte das Totholz nicht haben!
Neben Clematis könntest Du auch noch Geissblatt pflanzen, das duftet vor allem abends sehr gut


----------



## Kathrinvdm (26. März 2018)

Liebe Ida,
danke für Dein Lob, das freut mich sehr!  __ Geißblatt (__ Jelängerjelieber) ist tatsächlich sogar schon vor Ort, es wächst im Wall und ich hoffe, dass es „überspringt“.  Aber noch mehr pflanzen ist natürlich nie eine schlechte Idee! Eben gerade war ich noch mal draußen und habe ein paar Nahaufnahmen gemacht, um das Bild für Euch abzurunden:

           

Auf dem letzten Bild kann man sehen, dass die Brücke weg ist – eingestürzt im letzten Sommer. Mit dem Neubau lassen wir uns aber erstmal Zeit. Sollte diesen Sommer eine Ente ins Häuschen ziehen, werde ich sie Robinson nennen.


----------



## Ida17 (26. März 2018)

Oh wei, ich wusste gar nicht, dass das auch __ Jelängerjelieber genannt wird 
das ist ja peinlich...


----------



## Kathrinvdm (26. März 2018)

Aber nicht doch – je mehr Namen wir für die Pflanzen zusammentragen, desto besser!


----------



## Ida17 (4. Feb. 2021)

Hallo Kathrin,

es ist ja schon bald 3 Jahre her, die Zeit vergeht wie im Flug 
Wie hat sich denn Eure Benjeshecke gemacht und gibt es aktuelle Bilder?


----------



## Kathrinvdm (4. Feb. 2021)

Liebe Ida,

das ist echt schon drei Jahre her? *staun!* Die Benjeshecke sieht eigentlich noch ziemlich ähnlich aus. Wir haben jedes Jahr weitere Äste und Zweige draufgesattelt und das Ganze ist im Laufe der Zeit etwas nach unten gesackt. Bewachsen ist die Hecke noch wenig. Aber die Vögel nutzen sie emsig als Wartebank fürs Vogelbad im Teich. Da hinten ist nämlich die katzensichere Vogelbadeanstalt. 

Hier zwei aktuelle Gartenbilder, Benjeshecke ganz hinten im Hintergrund hinter dem Teich:

   

In Kürze wird die __ Pestwurz ihre Blüten rund um die Benjeshecke aus der Erde strecken und Bienen und Hummeln erste Nahrung bieten. Wenn die Blätter dann wachsen, wird die Benjeshecke bis Ende des Herbstes wieder hinter einem hohen Blätterwald verschwunden sein. Vor wenigen Wochen haben wir den Baumkletterer zu besuch gehabt und er hat unsere alten Bäume von Totholz befreit. Dieses wird, sobald das Wetter ein bisschen einladender wird, die Benjeshecke wieder ein bisschen wachsen lassen. Es ist wirklich toll – während unsere Nachbarn ihren Strauchschnitt immer mit Anhängern zur dorfeigenen Ablagestelle fahren, können wir alles, was unser Garten an Holz (Ofen), Schnittgut (Hecke) und Gartenabfällen (Kompost) abwirft, selber verwerten. Es ist wirklich erstaunlich, wie viel Ast- und Zweigmaterial man in der Benjeshecke unterbringen kann. Ich kann die Anlage einer solchen wirklich nur empfehlen. 

Ich mache demnächst noch mal Bilder aus der Nähe!


----------



## Ida17 (5. Feb. 2021)

Moin Kathrin,

wie verträumt und märchenhaft das bei Euch aussieht, wirklich wunderschön 
Die Brücke und das Grillhäusschen sind Euch super gelungen und fügen sich richtig gut in die Umgebung ein!



Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Aber die Vögel nutzen sie emsig als Wartebank fürs Vogelbad im Teich. Da hinten ist nämlich die katzensichere Vogelbadeanstalt.


So hat jedes Tier sein sicheres Plätzchen und die Vögel finden auch genug Insekten in der Benjeshecke. Mensch, es wäre schön wenn jeder etwas mehr nachhaltiger und bewusster mit seiner Umwelt umgehen würde. Nicht jeder hat so eine weitläufige Anlage, aber selbst auf dem Balkon gibt es doch die Möglichkeit ein insektenfreundliches Blümchen zu pflanzen. Entschuldige, wenn ich etwas sentimental werde, aber wenn man sich so umguckt, scheint es nicht mehr viele Leute zu geben die einen Sinn für Garten haben  
Drum einen großen  nach oben und bitte weiter so mit ganz vielen Bildern, neuen Ideen und Anekdoten!


----------



## Kathrinvdm (5. Feb. 2021)

Liebe Ida, danke für Dein schönes Lob! Das freut mich wirklich außerordentlich. 

Mein Mann und ich genießen es sehr, dass wir mit dem Hauskauf zu den Hütern dieses alten Gartens geworden sind. Wir haben uns das Ganze in Ruhe über die ersten zwei Jahre angeschaut und erstmal die alten Strukturen des Gartens erforscht und zu verstehen versucht. Vieles ist im Laufe der Zeit durch wechselnde Besitzer zerstört worden oder sagen wir etwas nachsichtiger: umgenutzt. Wo immer wir buddeln, stoßen wir auf alte Pflasterungen und ähnliches. Immer mehr besondere Pflanzen tauchen in den wilden Ecken des Gartens auf und unsere ersten Neupflanzungen tragen bereits Früchte (naja - oder zumindest Blüten! ). Relativ schnell haben wir entdeckt, dass die alten Bäume Hilfe brauchen und einen wunderbaren GaLa-Gärtner und Baumkletterer in unserem Umfeld kennengelernt, der die alten Bäume ganz fachkundig und behutsam von Totholz und überbordendem __ Efeu befreit hat. Dabei hat er den Efeu nicht komplett entfernt, sondern nur in den Bereichen, wo er dem Baum Beschwerden bereitete. Meine Tauben und Kleiber, die regelmäßig im Efeu brüten, werden es ihm in Frühjahr danken, dass noch welcher da ist. Der Baumkletterer hat sich sehr gefreut, dass wir die alten Bäume retten möchten. Er sagte, dass die meisten Kunden ihn bloß rufen, um Bäume wegzunehmen. Sie wollen keine Arbeit mit dem Laub haben, wollen den Schatten nicht, wollen keine kahlen Bereiche unter den Bäumen, wo der Rasen nicht wächst. Und Thuja ist so schön pflegeleicht und __ immergrün …

Wir sind beileibe keine dogmatischen Menschen, mein Mann und ich. Es gibt auch in unserem Garten Bereiche, in denen wir ein bisschen Sichtschutz haben möchten und auf immergrüne Sträucher zurückgegriffen haben. Aber zum Glück ist das Grundstück so groß, dass dennoch genügend Platz ist für das Feuchtbiotop hinterm Teich, das Brennesselgebüsch hinterm Kompost und die alten Obstbäume, deren Früchte wir zwar nicht erreichen – aber die __ Stare. Wir haben uns relativ zu Beginn vor knapp fünf Jahren einen Plan des Gartens gemacht und uns überlegt, was wir gerne in Zukunft mit dem Garten machen würden und wie das Ganze zu einer stimmigen Gesamtkomposition werden könnte. Viele Ideen haben darin ihren Platz gefunden und es wird vermutlich die nächsten zehn oder fünfzehn Jahre brauchen, um alles zu realisieren. Aber das ist ganz wunderbar, denn der Weg ist das Ziel. Und wir freuen uns über jeden einzelnen Schritt, den wir geschafft haben. Das gemächliche Tempo ist ein Faktor, den wir sehr schätzen. weil es uns vor übereilten Schnellschüssen schützt. Manche Idee wurde auch schon wieder gekippt, weil wir eine noch bessere hatten, oder weil wir feststellen mussten, dass sie nicht umsetzbar/praktikabel ist – oder uns einfach nicht mehr sinnvoll erscheint. Der Vorteil an dem Übersichtsplan ist, dass, wann immer es uns in den Garten zieht, wir anhand des Plans sehen können, wo Platz eingeplant ist für neue Pflanzen oder eine kleine Sitzecke oder wo später vielleicht noch eine Garage angedacht ist, weswegen der neue Baum dort eher nicht gepflanzt werden sollte. Unsere Hoffnung ist, dass wir uns damit ersparen, später Dinge wieder rückgängig machen zu müssen, weil wir bei deren Errichtung nicht ordentlich nachgedacht haben. Der Grundsatz bei der Gartengestaltung (und bei unserem alten Haus) ist, dass alles was da ist und gut gedeiht (oder beim Haus: gut funktioniert), erstmal bleibt und für die weitere Verwendung eingeplant wird. Und zu den alten Stücken gesellen wir neue, die aus den unzusammenhängenden Ecken stimmige Kompositionen machen, stimmig sowohl biologisch als auch fürs Auge.

Das Ganze ist immer auch „try and error“ und manches, was wir gerne im Garten sehen würden, mag dort partout nicht wohnen. Der Boden ist schon sehr speziell: nass, schwer und lehmig und eher nicht sauer, weswegen wir bei Rhododendren einfach kein Glück haben. Aber wir haben beschlossen, dass wir dann auf den Garten hören und ihm keine Pflanzen aufzwingen, die nicht zu ihm passen. Wir beobachten einfach, was dort schon gedeiht und halten uns an den Pflanzplan der Natur. Zusätzlich schauen wir, was an Pflanzen von den Bedingungen gut dazu passen würde und, was den Wildtieren in unserem Garten noch fehlt. Wir haben die Benjeshecke angelegt, zusätzlich einen großen Reisighaufen, in dem Igel und Rotkehlchen wohnen und Sträucher, die die Vögel im Winter mit ihren Beeren ernähren und Platz für Nester bieten. Beim Strauchschnitt achten wir darauf, dass der durchgängige Eichhörnchen-Arbeitsweg erhalten bleibt. Und die Vögel haben eine Futterstelle und fünf Häuschen bekommen. Ach ja und im Mauerwerk und im Dachstuhl unseres Hauses wohnen Hummeln und __ Hornissen.

Der Garten ist ein wunderbarer Ausgleich zu meiner Arbeit, während der ich doch den überwiegenden Teil des Tages vor dem Rechner verbringe. Und während ich diesen abends ausschalte und mein Tagewerk quasi unsichtbar wird, kann ich jeden Handschlag im Garten als sichtbaren Beweis meiner Tätigkeit genießen. Und der Garten, sofern er meine Mühen goutiert, belohnt mich mit seiner Kooperation und schenkt mir Blüten, sonnige und schattige Plätzchen, herrliche Geräusche und Düfte (außer wenn die Bauern Gülle fahren!), Entspannung, Bewegung und Nahrung. Himmlisch!

So, nun bin ich aber auch fertig mit meiner Schwärmerei, ich bitte um Verzeihung! Ich glaube, dieses Coronagrau aus immergleichen Nachrichten und Zumutungen, Sorgen und Ärgernissen hat mich ein bisschen mürbe gemacht. Selten habe ich mich so sehr auf den Frühling gefreut wie in diesem Jahr! Und ich hoffe, dass die Wühlmäuse ein paar der vielen Blumenzwiebeln, die ich im Herbst verbuddelt habe, bei ihrem Festmahl übersehen haben. 

Fürs Frühjahr habe ich mir übrigens ganz fest vorgenommen, hier endlich mal eine Teichdokumentation anzulegen! Mit Bildern und dem Bericht über die ersten fünf Jahre. Mein Teich ist zwar sicherlich ein bisschen unkonventionell, aber ich glaube, bei Euch hier im Forum, wo jeder so darf, wie er mag, sind mein Teich und ich sehr gut aufgehoben!


----------



## Ida17 (10. Feb. 2021)

Liebe Kathrin,

das liest sich ganz wunderbar und das werden einige Forenmitglieder hier sicherlich mitunterschreiben. 

Dein Teich und all Deine Bemühungen sind nicht unkonventionell, wir sind ein Hobby-Forum und es geht hier nicht darum wer den schönesten Koipool gebaut hat.
Was gibt es Schöneres als das Hobby so ausleben zu können, das man dort seinen Ausgleich findet? 
Die kleinen Oasen, die wir uns selbst schaffen, versorgen uns mit Glück, Zufriedenheit und Entspannung. Selbst ihre Schattenseiten, sei es ein sterbender Apfelbaum oder wie in Deinem Fall der immense Wasserverlust im Hochsommer, können bei uns aber die Kreativität zur Verbesserung fördern und somit auf ihre Weise wieder positiv sein.

Neben dem ganzen Einheitsgrau (und insbesondere das leidige Thema) sind Deine Worte wie eine schöne, heiße Tasse Kaffee; sie erwärmen das Gemüt.
Also warte ich gespannt auf die Teichdoku und freue mich jetzt schon über die Gartenbilder (mit einer Tasse Kaffee in der Hand, doppelt hält besser )


----------



## jolantha (13. Feb. 2021)

Hallo Kathrin,
danke für den Anschubser. Die Idee mit der Benjeshecke gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut. Totholz habe ich ja einen ganzen Wald voll.
Da könnte ich mir auch so eine Hecke zulegen. Muß mal sehen, ob ich jetzt im Frühjahr meine Söhne dafür begeistern kann, mir dabei zu helfen .


----------

